# مئات الأكراد يعتنقون المسيحية



## Maya (30 مايو 2006)

*مئات الأكراد يعتنقون المسيحية*

*نقلت صحيفة"  واشنطن تايمز "  في عددها الصادر الأربعاء عن اللواء المتقاعد ( كوركيس هرمز ساده)  المتحدث السابق باسم حكومة أياد علاوي قوله : إن مئات الأكراد في إقليم كردستان بدءوا يتحولون إلى الديانة المسيحية بحرية تامة من دون أن يتعرضوا إلى أي تهديد أو اضطهاد. 

وأضاف ساده انه في الوقت الذي يقتل الشيعة والسنة بعضهم البعض في أنحاء العراق المختلفة، تأتي أخبار العراق الطيبة من إقليم كردستان فقط حيث يعيش الأكراد، مشيراً إلى أنهم يعملون على وضع دستور لا يستند إلى الشريعة الإسلامية خلافاً لما يتم اتباعه في دول إسلامية مثل أفغانستان وإيران حيث يعتبر الارتداد عن الإسلام جريمة عقابها القتل. 

ولفت اللواء المتقاعد ساده إلى تزايد عدد المبشرين بالمسيحية في مدينة اربيل الكردية حيث عقد مؤتمر لكنيسة مسيحية شارك فيه نحو 900 مسيحي في جامعة صلاح الدين التي شهدت مظاهرات توضح استعداد الأكراد للدفاع عن الحرية الدينية. 

و أكد الجنرال الآشوري المتقاعد الذي يقيم في بغداد إن المسيحيين يعيشون بأمان في إقليم كردستان ولا يتعرضون للملاحقة لافتاً في هذا الصدد إلى تصريح نجيرفان البرزاني رئيس وزراء الحكومة الإقليمية الكردية في أربيل الذي قال فيه إنه يفضل أن يرى : "مسلماً يتحول إلى المسيحية بدلاً من أن يصبح مسلماً متطرفاً". 

وأوضح ساده إن رئيس حكومة إقليم كردستان نجيرفان برزاني ينظر بعين الرضا إلى جهود التبشير بالديانة المسيحية في صفوف أربعة ملايين مواطن داخل اقليم كردستان. 

وكان ساده يتحدث الثلاثاء في كنيسة انجيلية في ضاحية مكلاين بولاية فيرجينيا الأميركية عن مهامه كرئيس لمعهد السلام العراقي ورئيس الكنيسة البروتستانتية الوطنية في بغداد. 
وقال إن المسيحيين يعانون في العراق فيما عدا إقليم كردستان مشيراً الى ان الارهابيين يختطفون ابناءهم ويستولون على اموالهم. 

و أكد ساده أن الحل هو في تعاليم السيد المسيح التي تعلم الإنسان المحبة والتسامح. 
يذكر أن اللواء كوركيس هرمز ساده عمل في الجيش العراقي إبان حكم النظام السابق وكان مسؤولاً عن التحقيق مع الطيارين الأميركيين الذين يتم اسقاط طائراتهم في العراق. وتم سجنه وتسريحه من الخدمة عندما رفض طلب قصي نجل الرئيس المخلوع صدام حسين قتل 24 طياراً أجنبياً ممن كانوا محتجزين لديه.*


----------



## blackguitar (31 مايو 2006)

> *"مسلماً يتحول إلى المسيحية بدلاً من أن يصبح مسلماً متطرفاً". *


 
*مبدأ جميل جدا لكن المبدا اللى ماشى فمصر*


*مسلما يتحول الى ارهابيا سفاحا افضل كثيرا من مسلما يتحول الى مسيحى*


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*الخبر مؤكد و مصدق, لان بحسب الاتصالات الي عندنا في العراق, بسب كوني عراقي و عارف بعملية التبشير في شمال العراق خاصة, اذ اعرف بعض الاشخاص شخصيا بشروا في شمال العراق و هذه النتائج هي نتائج فعلية... ربنا يعمل اكثر و اكثر, و يوم ما نشوف شمال العراق مسيحي بكله, ليس الشمال بل العراق بشعبه ككل... ياه حينها الوضع حيختلف كثير...*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2006)

*اخبار جميلة بجد

الرب يعوضك يا اخت مايا

شكرا لك*


----------



## fadi11 (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا للرب يسوع على هذه النعمة الرائعة اللي بيمنحنا ياها ربنا كل الايام و بحب قول للاخوة القراء انو مو بس في العراق هذا التحول للمسيحية بل في بلدان كثيرة عربية و اسلامية متل اندونيسيا و المغرب و الجزائر صدقوني يا اخوة المسلمين بدؤوا يعرفوا الحق و الحق يحررهم شكرا للرب


----------



## Michael (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا مايا على الخبر المفرح دة

يارب تكون فاتحة خير على بقية الدول العربية


----------



## artamisss (1 يونيو 2006)

يارب يا روك فعلا   ربنا يزيد ويبارك  
وبلاك  عنده حق فى جملته  جبتها  متينه  فعلا


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا يزيد من البركة دي *
*وشكرا ياروك انك اكدت لينا الاخبار *
*الف شكر ليكي يامايا*


----------



## محمود (11 يونيو 2006)

مرحبا
بس بحب اقول شغلة يعني امريكا مبسوطة بانتشار المسيحية ليش ؟
لانها عم تنظر للمسيحية كسياسة وكسيادة مش اكثر
يعني الحقيقة واضحة زي الشمس في حدا بامريكا من الشعب او حتى بالغرب متبع الديانة المسيحة مزبوط (اكيد مش 100 بال 100 ) يكفيك تحليل الزنا والصديق والصدسقة بدون اي رباط مقدس شرعي ؟


----------



## Michael (12 يونيو 2006)

> مرحبا
> بس بحب اقول شغلة يعني امريكا مبسوطة بانتشار المسيحية ليش ؟
> لانها عم تنظر للمسيحية كسياسة وكسيادة مش اكثر
> يعني الحقيقة واضحة زي الشمس في حدا بامريكا من الشعب او حتى بالغرب متبع الديانة المسيحة مزبوط (اكيد مش 100 بال 100 )



كلام فاضى مش عاوزينة اتكلم بدليل او بمقالة ان مفيش مسيحى 100 % بامريكا



> يكفيك تحليل الزنا والصديق والصدسقة بدون اي رباط مقدس شرعي ؟



من حلل الزنا والصديق والصدسقة وبدون رباط مقدس

استنتاجات شخصية لا نريدها


----------



## محمود (12 يونيو 2006)

يعني انت بتنكر او اي حدا منكم بتنكرو انه المساكنة مع الصديق او الصديقة واقامة علاقات جنسية خارج الزواج مش محللة بالمجتمع الامريكي ومنتشرة واكبر دليل ابنة توم كروز وابنة براد بيت ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هاد كله مش اثبات انه الزنا محلل بامركيا وناهيك عن العادات السيئة الاخرى المحللة اللي بتناقض الدين المسيحي الكريم


----------



## Michael (12 يونيو 2006)

> يعني انت بتنكر او اي حدا منكم بتنكرو انه المساكنة مع الصديق او الصديقة واقامة علاقات جنسية خارج الزواج مش محللة بالمجتمع الامريكي ومنتشرة واكبر دليل ابنة توم كروز وابنة براد بيت ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هاد كله مش اثبات انه الزنا محلل بامركيا وناهيك عن العادات السيئة الاخرى المحللة اللي بتناقض الدين المسيحي الكريم


وكمان اخت بن لادن الى الكل عارفها ومايكل جاكسون الى بتقولوا على مخنث واسلم ما هو الاسلام اصلة بيلم

زبعدين المهم

شوف محمود حبيبى هتشتغل فى كلام النص كم انا موجود 

هتتكلام كلام رجالة انا برضة موجود

لم تجب صراحتا على سؤال

وكلمة صغيرة العادات نوعان عادات دينية وعادات شخصية


----------



## cacao (12 يونيو 2006)

بصلراحة يا أخي لم أجد في حياتي أبدا مسلم يريد أن يغير دينه مش زي ما انتم بتقولوا


----------



## Maya (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*Kurd Times*

*موقع كردي يستحق الزيارة*

*Kurd times ​*


----------



## حيدر صالح (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*نعم من حقهم لانهم ما وجدو الحياة المثالية في من يدعي الاسلام وهو اصلا  لم يكن يعرف ما معنى الاسلام لانه لا يوجد مسلمين الا قليل كما كان عيسى عليه السلام هو مسلم الى الله والحواريين مسلمين لله بعيسى من اجل ان يربيهم .
وهنا الاكراد هم ينظرون الى حياة الغرب ولا ينظرون الى دين المسيح لان من يقول انا مسلم ليس هو بالحقيقة مسلم لانه وجد ابواه يقولون نحن مسلمون وهم ايضا جاهلون الاسلام وكذلك من يقول انا مسيحي لا يعرف لماذا جاء عيسى عليه السلام وماهو امره *


----------



## osama12 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ولله مافي مسلم وعارف دينه كويس ابدا يسيب دينه ولو اندفعله مال الدنيا زي الي بيعملوه المنصرين من اغراءات بالمال ويترك النور ويروح في الظلمات
الحمدلله اني مسلم مش عارف انا لو كنت طلعت مسيحي كان ممكن يحصلي ايه
الحمدلله على هذه النعمه


----------



## حيدر صالح (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*ومن قال انك مسلم يا اسامة *


----------



## afdal (15 أكتوبر 2006)

أخوتى الأحباء أن  مسيحى  لكن  لأ أحب أنك  كمسلم  تغير  دينك  هذا خطأ  ،  لكنى أريد أن أحاورك  بمنطق  العقل  الذى ميز  به الله  الأنسان عن  سائر مخلوقاته ،  فأريدك أولاً أخى المسلم أن  تدرس  وتفتش وتبحث   ولا تسمح  لأحد يقول  لك ان  البحث  كفراً ، بل  بالعكس  عدم  البحث  جهلاً والجهل  يقودك الى الكفر ، فأبحث  ونحن  نصلى لأجلك  لا  لكى تترك  دينك بل لكى  يقودك  الله  حيث  الطريق  الصحيح  الذى  هو الطريق  والحق  والحياة


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2006)

حيدر صالح قال:


> *ومن قال انك مسلم يا اسامة *


 
*سمعت يا اسامة, يبقى بلاش تتكلم كلام ملوش فايدة :t33: *


----------



## osama12 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

حيدر صالح قال:


> *ومن قال انك مسلم يا اسامة *



اومال انت شايفني ايه


----------



## حيدر صالح (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا شايفك مسلم بالجنسية وليس مسلم حقيقي لانك لو كنت تعرف معنى الاسلام الحقيقي لكنت الان تدعو كل اهل الارض الى الاسلام الحقيقي التي يرغب به كل اهل الارض والذي هو دين الحجر ودين الشجر ودين الحيوان ودين الانسان في مرحلة النطفة والجنين والطفل في المهد ويجب ان يستمر ذلك الى ما بعد سن التكليف قبل الميل الى الشيطان .
وكذلك المسيحي هو ايضا مسيحي بالجنسية فقط ولكن نسي انه كان مسلم في رحم الام ومسلم في المهد وفاق على واقع وجد اباءه يدينون بهذا الدين ولا يعلمون هل هم على طريق حق ام خطأ اي هل وجدوا الله ام هم مع الشيطان .
  لا تعاملوا ابناءكم بمثل ما عوملتم فانهم ولدوا في زمان غير زمانكم .
   فعيسى عليه السلام جاء الى اناس وكان لهم دين وهو دين موسى لو لم يحرف دين موسى الى افكار واهمة وعبادة  مافيها حياة لما جاء عيسى عليه السلام  وكذلك كل نبي ومرسل ما جاء الى الناس الا بعد ان اصبح الدين ميتا مئة بالمئة فقط طقوس 
فاتمنى من كل انسان ـ انسان ـ انسان ـ ان يراجع نفسه*


----------



## afdal (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*
أخى حيدر تحية حب مسيحية صادقة 
تعليقاً على كلامك يعوزنى معك وقتاً طويلاً للمناقشة الأخويه بروح مسيحية  صادقة . ولكن تعليقك  يبين الأتى :
1) أنك  غير دارس  للدينك   صح وبطريقه  دينيه  علمية
2) تجهل أدق  المعلومات  البسيطة عن  المسيحية " من قال لك أن المسيحى  هو مسلم  من رحم  أمة  هل لديك أثبات أم  تتعى وتخمن هذا ولا تنسى أننا  أصبحنا فى  القرن 21  الذى لابد أن تثبت كل  ما تقوله.
3) فتش وأدرس  كل  ما حولك  ليقودك الرب  إلى الطريق  الصحيح وليس إلى دين  الفطنة " اى دين الأباء.
4) من قال لك  أن دين الأباء  الذى ذكرتهم هو الأسلام   ؟

 ودعوتى إلى  كل  شخص أن  يدرس  دين الأخر  بتعمق  ويترك  دينه  للنقد  أن كان صحيح لا يخاف  عليه  فهو  يخرج كالذهب *


----------



## الكون (16 أكتوبر 2006)

اوكي موضوع حلو 


وسانقل هدا الخبر الدي عرض فى قناة Cnn الماركيية 

انه فى هدا العام  دخل للإسلام حوالى 20,000  عشرون الف مسيحي ويهودي وملحد ومن غير دين الى الدين الاسلامى !!

وهدا فقط فى ولاية تكساس الامريكية !!!!!


تسلموا


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا حيدر موسي لم يحرف في دينه والسيد المسيح جاء ليكمل الدين اليهودي لا لينقضه*

*ادرس وتعال اتكلم الاول*

*


الكون قال:



			اوكي موضوع حلو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


الكون قال:


> *وسانقل هدا الخبر الدي عرض فى قناة Cnn الماركيية *
> 
> *انه فى هدا العام دخل للإسلام حوالى 20,000 عشرون الف مسيحي ويهودي وملحد ومن غير دين الى الدين الاسلامى !!*
> 
> ...




*في انتظار اللينك الخاص بالخبر من ال cnn*


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*شايفين المسلم (الكون)*
*بيغير الموضوع حتى يطلع ن المأزق الي بيه*
*شو دخل الموضوع بتكساس و الهبل هذا؟*


----------



## الكون (16 أكتوبر 2006)

لا عزيزي 


رووك كيف عاد 
ليه دخل ونص !!

صاحب الموضوع قال قيل فى التايمز 

وانا الخير هدا سمعته فى قناة الcnn الامريكية 

لو مش مصدق اخى اوكى حندوره لك فى لينك لو واجعك اللنيك وعاوز لينك حجيبلك لينك ولا يهمك !!!

ولكن  بلييف مي هدا موثق ولو عندك اى صديق فى امريكا خليه يتحرالك عالموضوع 

سوو لو مئات دخلوا للدين المسيحي من الويلات الى شافوها فى حرب العراق والصورة السيئة اللي كان يجسدها صدام الدي لا اعتبره اصلا مسلم بل هو مجرم حرب او زرقاوي او غيره 
ودخلوا للمسيحية من هولات ما رأو ا

فنوقلك حاجه 

الامريكان عايشين فى سلام وعز وخير 

ولا تنسى 11 سبتمبر الدي كان نقطة تحول فى كيان الشعب الامريكي وهدا كله وساءت صورة المسلمين عندهم وسمعتهم اصبحت اكثر من سيئة 

وبعد سياسة بوش الاخيرة 

هم يقولون انظر يا بوش انتم تريدون ردم الاسلام فى امريكا وتسوئ سمعة الاسلام 
انظر مع هدا كله نحن ندخل للاسلام وها نحن عشرين الف امريكي فى تاكسس دخلنا للإسلام 
سوو اعتقد انه الحالتين مختلفة جدا ......

انسان يدخل للمسيحية ظنا انها الخلاص 

وانسان يدخل الاسلام وهو فى احسن حالته وفى استقرار مادي ونفسي كامل 

وتسلموا


----------

